# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  New species of pitcher plant from West Malaysia

## kuching

A new species of Nepenthes has just discovered recently in Peninsular Malaysia. It looks very close to _Nepenthes gracilis_. It is called _Nepenthes sharifah-hapsahii_ (after the Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia Vice Chancellor, Prof. Dato' Dr. Sharifah Hapsah Syed Hasan Shahabudin).

More info; here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepenth...rifah-hapsahii

PDF file:

http://www.ansijournals.com/ijb/2007/71-77.pdf

----------


## kuching

News from "The Star" (May 11, 2007):

"Malaysia makes its mark again in the botany world with the discovery of a new species of a carnivorous pitcher plant. 

The _Nepenthes naquiyuddinii_  (Adam & Hafiza) was found by Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia associate professor Dr Jumaat Adam in the highlands of the Keningau district in Sabah."

More; here:

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...986&sec=nation

----------

